# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  zamjena gumica na platnenim pelenama

## Ariana

Imamo dosta kamarisovih pelena ali im je potrebna zamjena gumica. Ima li tko iskustva?

----------


## marta

Nije to bas tako jednostavno.

----------


## marta

Zapravo kad bolje razmislim, nije komplicirano, al je pilana.

----------


## Ariana

zanima me dali mi se isplati. ja ne šijem, znači morala bi nekomu platiti. žao mi je pelena, čini se da mogu izdržati još jednu bebu.

----------


## lucij@

Ne znam koliko ti se isplati.
Ja bi pukla da moram to raditi. Bilo bi mi jednostavnije sašiti nove.

----------


## vještičica

> Ne znam koliko ti se isplati.
> Ja bi pukla da moram to raditi. Bilo bi mi jednostavnije sašiti nove.


potpis

----------


## marta

Ja sam to jednom radila. Ali nisam rastavljala rubove, nego sam jednostavno isjekla izendlani rub. Malo se pelena smanjila, ali je puno jednostavnije nego svi ostali nacini.
Ariana, ja bih ti savjetoval da pelene poklonis na burzi nekome tko ima potrebu za njima i zivaca da to promijeni.

----------


## lucij@

> Ja sam to jednom radila. Ali nisam rastavljala rubove, nego sam jednostavno isjekla izendlani rub. Malo se pelena smanjila, ali je puno jednostavnije nego svi ostali nacini.
> Ariana, ja bih ti savjetoval da pelene poklonis na burzi nekome tko ima potrebu za njima i zivaca da to promijeni.


Pa da, kad ima izendlani rub onda cijela priča još i ima smisla, inače ne.

----------


## njokica

I ja imam Kamaris pp, isti problem, cca 1/3 od uk.broja pelena je popustila gumica, a koristimo ih 18mj. Pa mi je malo krivo-svugdje čitam da platnene izdrže za 2, čak i 3 djece!! A ove neće izgleda ni prvo.. Kakva su vam iskustva s drugim markama po pitanju izdržljivosti gumica?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ako ti nije toliko do estetike, gumica se vrlo lako našije na vanjsku stranu, točno po sadašnjoj gumici, na cik-cak. Istina je da imaš gumicu našivenu s vanjske strane, ali ovako je gotovo za čas, a djetetu ne smeta. 


-------


*** ovo vrijedi za pelene tipa Kamaris, ali ne i za one čije su gumice ušivene u samom rubu

----------


## poliona

Ja isto imam 2 Kamarisove koje smo naslijedili i gumica je otišla. Mislim da ih nije problem zamijeniti, jer su gumice zašivene samo s jedne strane. Meni je veći problem oporiti nešto, nego zašiti.
Ja ih mislim zamijeniti, ali rub ću zafrknuti unutra i tako zašiti, naime, moja mašina ne može raditi takve rubove.(endlane)
Ali da nekome platiš... Mislim da ti to nijedan krojač neće raditi, jer je to peeeeetljancija.

----------

